# Picking hand - do you rest your pinky?



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought this had been covered in previous threads but since I couldn't find a whole lot on the subject, I thought I would ask.

I just started refocusing on my picking technique - currently pretty sloppy. I'm using my Digitech Trio for a rhythm section and play scales over the chords. Kinda fun actually. I'm starting to see where the boxes fit with respect to the chords.

I've watched some of my favourite YouTube demo players (Brett Kingman, Rob Chapman and Andy at PGS - who doesn't even use a pick) and can't find a common technique except that for fast runs, they don't seem to rest their pinky. So I'm curious, what do most of you do?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've watched a ton of videos from PGs and Andy's technique freaks me out. The first time I saw him I thought he had an invisible/clear pick. Then I finally realized he isn't using one, bt he holds his hands like he is...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

After all this time, I can't tell you. I'll have to check next time. It likely rolls up in a corner and takes a nap for all I know.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> I've watched a ton of videos from PGs and Andy's technique freaks me out. The first time I saw him I thought he had an invisible/clear pick. Then I finally realized he isn't using one, bt he holds his hands like he is...


My guitar teacher plays exactly the same way. He sometimes uses a pick but most of the time plays just like Andy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
It's not really a conscious choice--it just happens, depending what I'm playing.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

No pinky resting here, I play finger style. Mrs. thumb and her four daughters are always in action playing something.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

zontar said:


> Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
> It's not really a conscious choice--it just happens, depending what I'm playing.


This. Even when I'm finger picking.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> I've watched a ton of videos from PGs and Andy's technique freaks me out. The first time I saw him I thought he had an invisible/clear pick. Then I finally realized he isn't using one, bt he holds his hands like he is...


I know. I always thought he was palming a pick between playing finger style. I can't get over how well he plays using that style. Still amazes me sometimes.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

zontar said:


> Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.


Agreed. Also some play with a closed hand, others open. Then there is George Lynch who splays his fingers extremely. 
Then throw in circular picking, economy picking, alternate and hybrid and each may have a different application. Gotta find what works for you. Have fun!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I know. I always thought he was palming a pick between playing finger style. I can't get over how well he plays using that style. Still amazes me sometimes.


One thing to note with Andy, is that he never shreds and rarely does any major legato runs. His rock/blues soloing isn't affected by not having a pick - and is usually really good.

He is also one of my favourite youtube video guys, but his heavy stuff is abysmal. 

My opinion is try to play what you want to play and see where your pinky goes naturally. Most of the time I plant mine somewhere.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> One thing to note with Andy, is that he never shreds and rarely does any major legato runs. His rock/blues soloing isn't affected by not having a pick - and is usually really good.
> 
> He is also one of my favourite youtube video guys, but his heavy stuff is abysmal.
> 
> My opinion is try to play what you want to play and see where your pinky goes naturally. Most of the time I plant mine somewhere.


I tend to rest my pinky and find it impedes my playing. I'll be doing fine until I have to change strings. Once I get too far, my anchored pinky holds me pick back and screws everything up. I'm trying to practice with a semi closed fist - like Brett Kingman. I'm resting my forearm on the guitar and the edge of my wrist lightly on the bridge - for muting. It's taking some adjustment time but I think it'll be for the best. Hopefully, or it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried to rest my pinky and never could get used to it. Maybe it is just too old of a habit to try and break now.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> This. Even when I'm finger picking.


Same here--and I started on classical, and mostly use finger picking when I play slide.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I tried playing closed fisted. It's highly uncomfortable for me. I rest my pinky somewhere on the pick guard where ever depending on what song I am playing and if I am jumping up and down like a lunatic on my bed! lol! Ya have to have lots of fun while rocking out!


----------

